# how .dmg extension install in mac G4



## tnmaster (Aug 27, 2007)

i am basically windows user, and now i have mac G4 with os 9. i want to install some softwares but with .dmg extension, i fail to install because "open-with dialog apprears".... and i don't know how to open or run dmg files.....

could you plz help me how to install .dmg extension in mac os 9,


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

AFAIK, OS9 can only open .img files and .dmg files are meant for Mac OS X so even if you could open the file it probably would be useless on your Mac ...

What is the software you want to install and maybe someone can point you in the right direction ...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Quite correct on the .dmg and .img point.

A tad more info for the OP (are you from Tennessee, perchance?): both of these file types are disk images. They behave just as a disk would if it were mounted. 

An option would be to install Mac OS X on your G4. You'll still have OS 9 available through Classic (which emulates OS 9), and you'll have access to the wonderful world of OS X!


----------



## tnmaster (Aug 27, 2007)

thnaks for help .... 

i want to install some softwares(adobe photoshop, pdf reader, games, etc...) but with .dmg extension, i fail to install because "open-with dialog apprears".... and i don't know how to open or run dmg files.....

could you plz help me how to install .dmg extension in mac os 9

SECOND IS:
my brother have macBook with tiger, i try to install DVD to upgrade MAC G4"(just to see what will happen)" but problem is still there "open-with dialog apprears"....


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

> OS9 can only open .img files and .dmg files are meant for Mac OS X so even if you could open the file it probably would be useless on your Mac ...


Put more simply, *you can't*. Files with a .dmg extension *will not work* in Mac OS 9.

Not sure about the second problem you're having.


----------

